# Haunt at Mine Hill 2011



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Here's all I have (So far) of this years haunt. It's a pre halloween walk through after the big snow storm. WoW!! What a crazy week, as Halloween was postponed untill Nov 5th. the same day as my Fathers Gigantic All day b-day bash We managed to attend part of his celebration and still get TOTing up and running.

Video's (or the lack of) were the main casualty since there is only some scant footage of the actual evening. I've never felt so much anxiety over two weeks, as we knew about the storm comming for many days ahead of Halloween. AND once the storm hit, would we actually have anyone on the rescheduled date??. We ended up with 75 TOT's on Halloween night as a few people ignored the towns postponement, and we had about 600 on the reschuduled evening. Not bad considering.....

Anyway, here's the only footage of my Haunt this year which is a pre Halloween walkthrough after the storm. There was quite a bit that wasn't yet finished since I thought I'd have the entire next day to get everything finished for the big night (Which was postponed).

Enjoy


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I have sooo many things to say, Niblique!

You have an amazing area to haunt - I love seeing it every year, and so wish I could be a kid in your neighborhood, what a dream for a kid.

I can't believe all those trees, and the storm, and the damage! It makes me so sad, or scared, or something! I would still be in therapy after worrying about losing so much!!

It is just amazing seeing all of your stuff come to life, Fester, Carl, the wallbreaker, the toadstools, just everything! It's like seeing a rock star, or someone you know - all in one place... I love it!

I really really like your graveyard setup, how it is in that smaller section, it looks more realistic and much, much creepier. You really make me rethink my own yard haunt with that design.

The fog in the tunnel? Too cool, I can't imagine how scary that is to walk into at night. 
Ack, I could just go on and on.... I really like everything about it, as always Niblique. You are such a fountain of inspiration - thank you so much for sharing this, and all of your inventions!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow! You've got some pretty fantastic props there. You have really great movement on all your figures too. Do you have a how-to for that ghost that rises and spreads its arms? I thought that was really impressive.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was so enjoyable to watch! Great props, and well placed. Really like the driveway set-up and that entrance tunnel is awesome! You can just imagine what is going through the little kid's minds when they approach. You, like so many other here, go to such great lengths to makie TOT fun! Nice work!
I'm copying your mushrooms too for next year. Those look great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

First two words that come to mind are "Damn!" and "Wow!" You put a lot of time and heart into this haunt, and it shows.

Karl and Fester look so at home and perfect in their Halloween digs. The broken tombstones actually give a look of age to your cemetery, so not a total disaster

Spooky1 has been wanting to make a prop like your guy in the coffin for a while now. Just never quite got around to working out the details.

Oh, and your FCG is a girl. You can tell by how graceful she is


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow...Greg your display looks awesome! I'm sorry to hear about your spider.  The storm really screwed up Halloween this year. Karl and the coffin prop is two of my favorite. What motor did you use for the coffin prop? Also your rocking granny turned out great!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I left this page open to load while I was at work - so glad I did. Greg it looks fantastic. I LOVED Fester when you were making him. He looks so cool in your graveyard. Karl is awesome too. And I love the coffin prop as well. I said to Shane tonight - we need one of those!!!!!  Did you post (or is there a tutorial here somewhere) for those ghosts that are flying around the yard. Loving those too. Sad about your breakages, but well done!!!!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

WOW, Thanks for the Uber Kind words everyone. I wish I had better footage of the final setup (Not shown). There was soo many little things that weren't set up or turned on in this vid. I'm really Gratefull that I took the time to record this walkthrough.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow! Really enjoyed the video even if everything wasn't up and running. Wall breaker was AWESOME! So many great things. Glad you got by the storm without much damage.

lube..... too funny :zombie:


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! That was amazing! I had to hit the pause button many times so I could take notes. 
Love the rock facade and the lunger!!!  Is there a tutorial for that?


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow! Amazing work. We survived the storm as well, with minmal damage. Luckily we had a few days warning to get big props into the garage.

Again, really impressive Haunt!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

CreeepyCathy said:


> Wow! That was amazing! I had to hit the pause button many times so I could take notes.
> Love the rock facade and the lunger!!!  Is there a tutorial for that?


Well thanks again everyone. Unfortunatly there isn't a Tutorial for either prop per se, But here is an "in progress" thread for my Impossible Folding Front Facade/Tunnel

I featured the Lunger in a few very early posts and it's also visable in last years Haunt at mine hill 2010.

What I wouldn't give to have a nice big flat area in at least one area of the haunt. My graveyard area was artificially produced by throwing dirt over the slope untill I had something resembling a flat area. THrough some slight of hand I actually am able to make it look like a graveyard. I have become somewhat mutated with Billy Goat hoofs and ram horns for about 6 weeks every fall.

Thanks again for the great replies


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

niblique71 said:


> What I wouldn't give to have a nice big flat area in at least one area of the haunt. My graveyard area was artificially produced by throwing dirt over the slope untill I had something resembling a flat area. THrough some slight of hand I actually am able to make it look like a graveyard. I have become somewhat mutated with Billy Goat hoofs and ram horns for about 6 weeks every fall.


Yeah, but don't forget - I was the one (yanno, the owner of a flat area for my graveyard) that was coveting the way yours looked - and even considering making my graveyard area much smaller to try and achieve the realism that you have - the grass might always be greener and all that - but I still adore that area the most!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is AMAZING!!!! You must be your TOTs favorite stop! Even with the storm damage it is mind boggling. Carl actually gave be goosebumps!!!! PLEASE tell me you did or are doing a tutorial on him.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I always love your props!!!
Your haunt is awesome the tombstones look so real.I love the coffin opening is that wiper motor prop?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

The Halloween Lady said:


> That is AMAZING!!!! You must be your TOTs favorite stop! Even with the storm damage it is mind boggling. Carl actually gave be goosebumps!!!! PLEASE tell me you did or are doing a tutorial on him.


Meet Karl, All 14' of Him

and the Showroom Thread:

Karl's Done and Standing Tall


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Great job Greg, Karl looked great all lit up and fester will always be a favorite of mine.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> I always love your props!!!
> Your haunt is awesome the tombstones look so real.I love the coffin opening is that wiper motor prop?


It's actually a Grainger 4 RPM motor. I should do a Tutorial on this prop since it still ranks amongst my favorites. It's Not as simple mas it seems.



Dixie said:


> Meet Karl, All 14' of Him
> 
> and the Showroom Thread:
> 
> Karl's Done and Standing Tall


Are you SURE Your're not a moderator already??? Love ya Dixie, and thanks 



FRIGHTGUY said:


> Great job Greg, Karl looked great all lit up and fester will always be a favorite of mine.


Thanks Jay, I tried to watch your video this morning but had to bail because of some pressing home renovations. I'll give it it's due attention in the next day or two. It sure looked impressive in the first 2 minutes. I can't wait to watch the whole thing.


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Awesome job, love the haunt! Sorry that a snowstorm got in the way. But hey, this way you got two different nights of TOT's, so it wasn't ALL bad, right? 

Bravo!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome looking haunt again this year. Carl looks fantastic.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

FUN....FUN ......FUn...
Really nice job Nib...


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That is an amazing space to build a haunt. You made it work well despite the storm. Your props are awesome of course.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow thanks again for the great comments!! I wish I had some video of Halloween night.



The Halloween Lady said:


> That is AMAZING!!!! You must be your TOTs favorite stop! Even with the storm damage it is mind boggling. Carl actually gave be goosebumps!!!! PLEASE tell me you did or are doing a tutorial on him.


Thanks HL 

Unfortunately, there isn't a tutorial on Karl, at least not yet. Yes he was very Popular this year.

He was an experiment that just happened to work out great. I would consider a Tut if there is enough interest. A few people have asked to build a scaled down 8' or 9' version of him.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great looking Home Haunt in spite of the snow challenge! kudos!
Love the Carl pumpkin mosnter prop!
I couldn't help but being jealous of your home area that you have to haunt! Wicked area!


----------



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

Extremely impressed. I love my haunt, but, I am jeolous of yours !!!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice haunt! I love how the shape of your driveway really makes it hard to see whats next. You've got some great pros and ambiance going on there. That 12-foot rising prop actually made me say, "Wow!". Very well done!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

wandererrob said:


> Nice haunt! I love how the shape of your driveway really makes it hard to see whats next. You've got some great props and ambiance going on there. That 12-foot rising prop actually made me say, "Wow!". Very well done!


It took a long time to figure out how to take advantage of my terrain. It has been a huge challenge to set up a haunt on a hill like that. The 12' guy is named "Karl" and this past halloween was his debut. Thanks for the taking an interest and noticing the effort it took



gothdj said:


> Extremely impressed. I love my haunt, but, I am jeolous of yours !!!


Thanks Gothdj, Much Appreciated


----------



## Macabree (Aug 1, 2011)

Just wondering if you ever decided to do a tut of Karl?


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Iguanadon! 

Just catching up on my haunt viewings here, and this is a great haunt! You pulled through some adverse conditions to put on a good show for the neighborhood and I am sure they appreciated it greatly!

Way to go! BTW the corpsed skelly was awesome.


----------



## Mystic Manor (Apr 17, 2009)

Love the layout of your haunt: long driveway, tree's, meanders. Looks like you thought of everything. What a treat for your neighbors. The pumpkin monster is off the charts. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Macabree said:


> Just wondering if you ever decided to do a tut of Karl?


Sorry Macabree, I had a busy year and never got around to doing a Tut on Karl. I won't have time now, so I'll have to see how I feel after halloween. Although he was quite popular, there wasn't a groundswell of people asking for a tut. If you're interested in building something like Him I'd be glad to help as much as I can.



MrGrimm said:


> Iguanadon!
> 
> Just catching up on my haunt viewings here, and this is a great haunt! You pulled through some adverse conditions to put on a good show for the neighborhood and I am sure they appreciated it greatly!
> 
> Way to go! BTW the corpsed skelly was awesome.


Thank you!! People do appreciate my efforts, in fact a few kids were already asking if I started my display yet. I told them "Of course, I started last year". It's funny how much the adults like halloween too. I guess it make everyone feel like a kid again, even me 

BTW, Which corpsed skelly were you speaking about??



Mystic Manor said:


> Love the layout of your haunt: long driveway, tree's, meanders. Looks like you thought of everything. What a treat for your neighbors. The pumpkin monster is off the charts. Thanks for sharing.


Great comments are Always appreciated. The pumpkin Monster (Karl) will hopefully have a new home in my haunt this year. He was hugely popular last year for his debut, even though Halloween was postponed till the following weekend.. He's so tall when standing upright, that I wanted to hide him better and I found a perfect spot (I think). If the stars align, I'll be able to have better walk-around in a small section of my back yard.


----------

